# Calisthenics anyone?



## wc3 (May 8, 2015)

I'm not really looking for mass I simply want be more defined or lean. How many Push-ups / Sit-ups a day would you guys recommend ?


----------



## Guillotine (May 8, 2015)

If. You want that, diet, diet, diet is key.  Diet> workout


----------



## wc3 (May 8, 2015)

Oh I see that makes sense


----------

